# 4.95 rating but no one tips?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I've been driving for a week, 30 rides. I have been receiving all 5 stars (one 4 star) and felt I had a good rapport with everyone who I took on long trips. 

I have gotten some random tips, a nice $10 tip from a long ride and a couple $4 tips, but the last four airport rides (30-60 minutes), no one tipped and we had good conversations. This is starting to shake my confidence. Without tips I am making maybe less than minimum wage.

Do they take a long trip, get hit with a $60 fare and then decide not to tip? Or am I doing something wrong?

I felt that if I was making mistakes I wouldn't have a 4.95 rating.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I've been driving for a week, 30 rides. I have been receiving all 5 stars (one 4 star) and felt I had a good rapport with everyone who I took on long trips.
> 
> I have gotten some random tips, a nice $10 tip from a long ride and a couple $4 tips, but the last four airport rides (30-60 minutes), no one tipped and we had good conversations. This is starting to shake my confidence. Without tips I am making maybe less than minimum wage.
> 
> ...


Ever hear the phrase "it's not you, it's them"?


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I've been driving for a week, 30 rides. I have been receiving all 5 stars (one 4 star) and felt I had a good rapport with everyone who I took on long trips.
> 
> I have gotten some random tips, a nice $10 tip from a long ride and a couple $4 tips, but the last four airport rides (30-60 minutes), no one tipped and we had good conversations. This is starting to shake my confidence. Without tips I am making maybe less than minimum wage.
> 
> ...


Only about 3 or 4 out of 10 passengers tip at all. Some days are better, but on average figure a 35% chance of a tip.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I think I am getting tips on 15%-20% or so. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Pfft.... I've maintained a 4.95 rating for almost two years and still 99% of my riders don't tip. I don't think your rating corresponds with your chance of getting a tip.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You will get the hang of it. 30 trips is not a good base for average. 
You will learn how to “beg” for a tip without the rider knowing what you are up to. 
Also, what you may think are good convos, that is subjective to each individual. Limit your talking and concentrate on driving. Riders will appreciate a safe ride more than a good convo. 
With a 5.0 rating I’m running 55% tippers.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You will get the hang of it. 30 trips is not a good base for average.
> You will learn how to "beg" for a tip without the rider knowing what you are up to.
> Also, what you may think are good convos, that is subjective to each individual. Limit your talking and concentrate on driving. Riders will appreciate a safe ride more than a good convo.
> With a 5.0 rating I'm running 55% tippers.


I think you may be right. As I've gotten more confident, I've talked more to people like they were friends. Shared more information. I was getting more tips when I was less confident. Do they tip when they feel that you are down on your luck? It seems that the happier and more confident I'm getting, the tips have gone down.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I've been driving for a week, 30 rides. I have been receiving all 5 stars (one 4 star) and felt I had a good rapport with everyone who I took on long trips.
> 
> I have gotten some random tips, a nice $10 tip from a long ride and a couple $4 tips, but the last four airport rides (30-60 minutes), no one tipped and we had good conversations. This is starting to shake my confidence. Without tips I am making maybe less than minimum wage.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum...

Sometimes, riders tip later. They have 24 hours, I think, to rate and tip. Keep up the conversations. Those usually help, particularly if you ask if they're comfortable, if they have a preferred route, and such. I find if they engage, you are more likely to see tips.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

OldBay said:


> I think you may be right. As I've gotten more confident, I've talked more to people like they were friends. Shared more information. I was getting more tips when I was less confident. Do they tip when they feel that you are down on your luck? It seems that the happier and more confident I'm getting, the tips have gone down.


Yeah! Now that is one trick. Play dumb, play like it going your last ride because you got go home and feed your babies. Whatever works. 
Riders are suckers for a sad story and they DO want to help. Play it up to your advantage.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I 1* every pax that doesn't cash tip

Those that tip in app are casualties of war


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Never expect tips. Different people, different mindsets. It doesn't matter how clean your car is or how well you treat your passengers or how awesome your personality is. They'll give a tip if they feel like it, they won't if they don't. If you get tips, then it's good, if not, just let it go. It's definitely not your fault you're not getting tipped more. It's just how people are in reality.

Also, expect to get ratings that would bring down your overall score. Same with tips, people don't really care what rating they give you. Not all passengers are decent human beings. They will rate you low on a whim or in an attempt to scam you to get a refund. It happens from time to time. Just prepare yourself mentally for this scenario. It definitely feels painful and unfair the first few times you see your rating drop little by little, but eventually you stop caring and just drive for as long as you can make money from Uber/Lyft.

I started last year with a bright outlook on things but I learned to stop caring about the injustice people do to you no matter how good you are to them. The more you care, the more you get hurt.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The tip is included in the fare they pay.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I 1* every pax that doesn't cash tip
> 
> Those that tip in app are casualties of war


Don't they retailate? If they see you give them a 1*, won't they give you one?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I think I am getting tips on 15%-20% or so. I must be doing something wrong.


You're not. You're fine. Welcome to Uber/Lyft.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

A good start is to start by not expecting tips.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Don't they retailate? If they see you give them a 1*, won't they give you one?


Not as of yet


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

So I think I get it.... they are making conversation so you don't give them a 1*.

Basically, they are being personable to justify not giving a tip. If there is no conversation, the risk of them getting a bad rating goes up, especially if they don't tip you. By being friendly, they think that is an appropriate surrogate for a tip.

Is it possible to withold the rating until later? I usually just rate them 5* to just get it off the screen.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

most people close the app and never look at the trip again. it's not you, it's them.

my proven strategy is to say, "feel free to rate me when you get a chance (with a smile and a wave). it's very effective. my tips are typically 20-25% of my earnings. been doing this part time for 5 years, 4.99 rating.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Is it possible to withold the rating until later?


Nope. One star them right away if you dont' see a decent size cash tip.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Nope. One star them right away if you dont' see a decent size cash tip.


sadly, i think this is the only way to use the rating system.

The only thing that is going to make people tip is if they get 1*ed whenever they don't tip, which could make it harder for them to get rides. This only works if all drivers do it though.

Can they retaliate?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Nope. One star them right away if you dont' see a decent size cash tip.


Just don't let them see you do it....I consider that tipping them in the app



OldBay said:


> sadly, i think this is the only way to use the rating system.
> 
> The only thing that is going to make people tip is if they get 1*ed whenever they don't tip, which could make it harder for them to get rides. This only works if all drivers do it though.
> 
> Can they retaliate?


They can 1* in return... It's never happened to me... I've been doing it for almost a year


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

You're way overthinking this. Riders just don't tip. If you are expecting tips to be a major part of your Uber income, sorry friend but you are gonna be disappointed. First, Uber has instilled into the rider culture that tips are somehow included, not necessary, or the driver already makes a lot of money so why tip? Second, riders have to make a special selection in the app to rate and tip. It does not prompt them to do either.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Some people tip, and some don't. Most of the time it has nothing to do with you. I find that the people who want to hold a conversation are good tippers. And older people, especially those who work in the service industry, are good tippers. Pool riders, and people who stare at their phone the whole ride, are not tippers. You'll have good weeks and bad weeks. Not much you can do about it. I don't pay much attention to it. Some people claim to do better with a tip jar - I've decided it's not for me, but I'm not denouncing it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m not a great conversationalist but I do look for something I may have in common with the passenge that we can talk about If I find something that’s when I get the best tips


----------



## Pax Hack (Mar 19, 2019)

I have a 4.95 rating, 1000 rides, and I get 9% tips. I offer a sparkly clean, roomy, 2017 Honda SUV with numerous amenities including a printed list of radio stations, and Spotify/Pandora playlists, and conversation that has been described as "witty" and "interesting". I make eye contact, I smile, I call them by name, I compliment them. I pay attention to details. If someone just came from a coffee house I offer gum. If someone is sniffling I offer a tissue. If someone gets on the phone, I turn down the radio, If it's hot or they are coughing I offer cold water, and on and on. I'm not just a driver, I'm a concierge. 

They just don't tip. It has little to do with you. Do NOT pay attention to it, it will drive you nuts because it is unpredictable and nonsensical. You need to find other ways to make above minimum wage and consider tips to be icing on the cake. Some weeks I make 3% tips.....


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

One method is to demand a cash tip up front. Tell the pax you're very sorry but the low fuel light just came on and you spent the last .50 you had at Taco Bell. Let pax know Uber is aware that most drivers are running on empty and they are working very hard to correct this situation. Uber really listens to the drivers.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Pax Hack said:


> I have a 4.95 rating, 1000 rides, and I get 9% tips. I offer a sparkly clean, roomy, 2017 Honda SUV with numerous amenities including a printed list of radio stations, and Spotify/Pandora playlists, and conversation that has been described as "witty" and "interesting". I make eye contact, I smile, I call them by name, I compliment them. I pay attention to details. If someone just came from a coffee house I offer gum. If someone is sniffling I offer a tissue. If someone gets on the phone, I turn down the radio, If it's hot or they are coughing I offer cold water, and on and on. I'm not just a driver, I'm a concierge.
> 
> They just don't tip. It has little to do with you. Do NOT pay attention to it, it will drive you nuts because it is unpredictable and nonsensical. *You need to find other ways to make above minimum wage* and consider tips to be icing on the cake. Some weeks I make 3% tips.....


How? afaict the only way to do this would be through surges or promotions. Surges in my area are BAD neighborhoods or have horrible gridlock.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Tips are weird. One day 80% will tip, most very little, the next day a few will tip, but those will be $10's and some days ziltch.

I couldn't tell you why? I've yet to figure it out.



OldBay said:


> sadly, i think this is the only way to use the rating system.
> 
> The only thing that is going to make people tip is if they get 1*ed whenever they don't tip, which could make it harder for them to get rides. This only works if all drivers do it though.
> 
> Can they retaliate?


Yes, and not only you, but the next driver as well.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

My faith in humanity is restored. I got a late $4 tip from my last airport trip.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> My faith in humanity is restored. I got a late $4 tip from my last airport trip.


Cha Ching!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

OldBay said:


> So I think I get it.... they are making conversation so you don't give them a 1*.
> 
> Basically, they are being personable to justify not giving a tip. If there is no conversation, the risk of them getting a bad rating goes up, especially if they don't tip you. By being friendly, they think that is an appropriate surrogate for a tip.
> 
> Is it possible to withold the rating until later? I usually just rate them 5* to just get it off the screen.


I had rotator cuff surgery over the summer... Started driving when the arm came out of the sling....I could not possibly lift some suit cases....I had a complaint for that... Haven't done it since


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

OldBay said:


> My faith in humanity is restored. I got a late $4 tip from my last airport trip.


Don't spend it all in one place!


----------



## Pax Hack (Mar 19, 2019)

OldBay said:


> How? afaict the only way to do this would be through surges or promotions. Surges in my area are BAD neighborhoods or have horrible gridlock.


You just started. You'll figure out the profitable areas of your city, the profitable times and days. You'll learn what rides to take, what not to take. You'll learn ways to avoid shorties. You'll figure out things no ones heard of yet probably. :smiles:

You never know what little things you find will improve your bottom line. I use an app called GasBuddy. It finds me the nearest cheap gas, and when I'm in an unfamiliar neighborhood that can save me $3-$5 a fill up. It also assesses your driving and tells you if you're accelerating too fast, driving too fast, braking too hard. Some would hate that. But it's made me a better driver and I thought I was pretty good already. I know it's improved my gas mileage.

So get creative, be resourceful, think outside the box, notice everything.........

Happy driving!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This was my day Friday with 13 trips...


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Pax Hack said:


> I'm not just a driver,


lol you got that right..


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> My faith in humanity is restored. I got a late $4 tip from my last airport trip.


That's good donut money


----------



## Pax Hack (Mar 19, 2019)

Found a winning way to get tips. Today I brought along my Colt .45 and at the end of each ride I shoved it in the pax's face and demanded all their cash. Amazingly, they all tipped. Tipped well, too. There's more but hold on, there's a knock at the door. I'm sure I'll be right back.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I find that you are almost guaranteed a tip when you pick up people visiting town, like when you pick up people at a hotel going to a restaurant, ask them where they from, what brings them to town and such, I've almost gotten good tips from tourists because they rely on uber while they vacationing while others rely on it as means of daily transportation, those are the non tippers.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Pax Hack said:


> Found a winning way to get tips. Today I brought along my Colt .45 and at the end of each ride I shoved it in the pax's face and demanded all their cash. Amazingly, they all tipped. Tipped well, too. There's more but hold on, there's a knock at the door. I'm sure I'll be right back.


And you can sell the wallets at consignment stores?


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

On $209 of earnings last night, $30 in cash tips, $5.69 in Lyft tips (reactivated my acct) 18$ in Uber tips, rest fares. 10 hrs drivetime, 201 mi.

Know your area, ask how they're doing. Ask whatcha up to today. Make conversation. It helps. If people ask how the pay is, tell em.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Sadly, when Uber was launched, one of its key selling points was that, unlike with a taxi, riders wouldn't have to deal with paying at the end of a trip -- it was all handled through the app -- AND wouldn't have to worry about figuring out what to tip the driver, because it wasn't required or expected. It was all hands-free, done through the app, call for your car, get in, go where you need to go, get out, and you're done.

Lyft later came along with the slight difference of having an option to tip the driver, and eventually Uber succumbed to driver pressure and added that option to their app too, but it was only recently. But the expectation had been set in riders' minds: Tipping really isn't a thing in rideshare, and so, as a rider, you don't have to worry about it.

Personally, after a year of providing top-class, hop-out-the-car, let me help you with those bags kind of service, I've capitulated now. If the pax has luggage or shopping bags I pop the trunk but they're on their own to load it in and out. Can't tell you how many times I've done that for people, even to the point of carrying someone's groceries to their front door, and gotten zilch in tips. So I've given up with the extra effort and the expectation, if not the hope. Until tipping your rideshare driver becomes commonly expected and routine for riders, I'm just doing the basics, getting them from point A to B, courteously, friendly, safely, chatty if they want me to be, silent if they don't, but not really putting out extra effort. They get what they pay for, and what most want to pay for is just a safe ride to their destination, and a no-complication payment process that doesn't require them to think about how much they should tip. So that's what they get from me now.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Pax Hack said:


> They just don't tip. It has little to do with you. Do NOT pay attention to it, it will drive you nuts because it is unpredictable and nonsensical. .


What he said

"Unpredictable and nonsensical"

I had a day last week with over $70 in tips 
One ride was a single passenger who called for an xl that paid $19 ($6 more than an x would be) which is tip enough for me. And he gave me a $15 cash tip

Another guy on a short ride asked to stop at a 7/11. He gave me $10 cash when he got back in the car and an additional $2 on the app

Same day I picked up two people XL from a million dollar home close to the airport. The ride was requested by a 3rd party (the home owner) my experience in these 3rd party arranged rides is If the actual passenger dosent tip (and they usually don't ) there won't be a tip. So surprise surprise; $12 ride and $10 tip on the app

Another day in the same week I got less tha $20 tips

You can't count on anything


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Bro, I've got a 4.99 an 4.87 rating an close to 6k trips. In my experience people tip weekends more evenings. If your driving weekdays expect very little tips. Guber an Myft have created a myth that we ? ? are fed an cared for in our best, just the way it is. Stay in a positive vibration bro....


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

This year $146 in tips averaging $1.77 per trip but it is only 1% of my income so if your depending on the tips on if you drive or not i would hang it up. Out of that $146 $41 was last week so last week was great but know it wont last.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

High rating has more to do with where you work.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Bro, I've got a 4.99 an 4.87 rating an close to 6k trips. In my experience people tip weekends more evenings. If your driving weekdays expect very little tips. Guber an Myft have created a myth that we ? ? are fed an cared for in our best, just the way it is. Stay in a positive vibration bro....


Been reading forums about tipping Uber drivers. You nailed this. So many saying they don't tip because that was why they started taking Uber's in the first place. Disheartening.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber/Lyft drivers make it on fares...or we don't make it at all. Tips are nice, and are appreciated, but if you're expecting tips to be a measurable portion of your total income, you are setting yourself up for disappointment.

The idea of 1*ing pax who don't tip is just plain stupid.

First of all, *they probably wouldn't even notice. * Most pax have no idea they even have a rating, much less how to view it.
Second, *they wouldn't know where it came from, or why. *
Third, in the unlikely event that they figured out they got 1* because they didn't tip, their reaction would be that the driver was an asshole and *they made a good decision* not to tip them.
The best idea I've seen in this thread is JaredJ's suggestion of asking them to _*rate you* when they get a chance_.

IF they rate you, they will be prompted to add a compliment or tip. They will also be prompted to rate & tip in their receipt email.

Following Jared's advice will improve your ratings (because happy pax often don't take time to rate, but grumpy pax always rate) and will probably improve your tips as well.

But...we make it on FARES, or not at all.


----------

